

Facial recognition will be turned off for Facebook users from Europe - conductor
http://europe-v-facebook.org/EN/en.html

======
mibbitier
Misleading title. It'll be off by default, but users will be able to turn it
on if they want.

~~~
ConnorRoberts
thanks for the clarification, this was pissing me off :)

------
comice
Privacy is dead. Except where it is still enshrined in law.

------
sabalaba
I know a lot of people in the industry are wondering if this type of
legislation will come stateside. Don't know if anybody else noticed this, but
with Google+ it looks like they've already implemented "opt-in" style facerec.

But I think people will be surprised how high the rates are when they make the
'opt-in' button the big blue one.

------
darkhorn
I'm EU citizen but I live out of EU. Will it be turned off for me? What I have
to do? To change my country to a EU state?

~~~
Atropos
Theoretically the EU privacy laws do not apply to you, the scope of the law
concerns EU territory only. But of course I don't know how Facebook will
handle its compliance, so maybe changing your country to an EU state might
work.

------
kyriakos
It's good European Union does something useful for a change

~~~
rmc
EU has done lots of consumer and 'little guy' laws, like employee rights law,
anti-discrimination law etc.

------
antihero
This website is an utterly chaotic mess of information.

